# Mansfield acoustic info?



## Richard Nelson (Jan 1, 2021)

I was searching around the internet for info on an old Mansfield acoustic and came across this site and joined up.
Searching the various relevant threads on Mansfield guitars I did not come across mention of a Model 370.
I bought it new in 1975. 
What can members here tell me about it?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.


Richard Nelson said:


> What can members here tell me about it?


Can't say much about the 370 except that that's a nice humingbird copy.
In case you didn't come across this thread, it explains a bit about Mansfield and your guitar possibly coming out of the Hoshino Gakki plant in Japan.








Getting an acoustic tomorrow


My brother with his girlfriend went to her grandpa's who was cleaning out his whole garage/house for some reason and that anyone could take anything. I had told him to look for anything musical (guitar, amps and ect ect) So he went there today and he called up and told my brother that he got an...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## psimon800 (7 mo ago)

I have one just like it but it is in better condition. It belonged to my beloved older brother,


----------



## DancoLoshka (7 mo ago)

Wow, the guitar looks amazing in the photos. Unfortunately, I don't know much about this model. But I can say that this model is a complete copy of the hummingbird guitar, and most likely, such guitars were made in Japan. I would like to have such a guitar in my collection. I'm generally a fan of vintage guitars and accessories. Recently, a friend of mine suggested one site, ironageaccessories.com, and I liked the products offered there. I think that soon I will order something for my collection. I hope I have helped you


----------

